# E7 Doser Mods/Workarounds for Grind Retention?



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi guys I just picked up an E7 second hand as I wanted to up my grinder quality to go with my new machine.

Curious if anyone has found any time and coffee efficient workarounds, or even mods to make it doserless, as I've noticed it's not the best when it comes to grind retention in the dosing chamber.

At the moment I've resorted to using a compressed air duster to blow stale grinds into position to be dosed out but can see this getting quite frustrating (and expensive!!) after a while.

Cheers

Toby


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Might be worth measuring the diameter at the top of the grinder with the hopper removed, if its 60mm then you might want to see if a photo r lens hood will fit

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phot-R-58mm-Universal-Collapsible-Rubber-Multi-Lens-Hood-for-Wide-Angle-Lenses-/271395562751?hash=item3f306fa4ff:g:17wAAOSwNE5YWtKV

58mm will fit a 60mm or there are 62mm lens hoods as well, If one fits with a suitable lid you can use them as a mini hopper and a bellows to puff through the grinds from the chamber.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't use the hopper and weigh the beans each shot and have old filter basket on top to stop beans coming out the top.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

All the standard doser mods can be done- clean sweep, cocktail shaker. I custom made a throat insert to remove the dead space and make single dosing easier. A lens hood hopper is tricky to insert without an adaptor unfortunately.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28913&p=384983#post384983


----------

